# Three peppered cories



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi all,

Yesterday I brought home three corydoras. It was a spur of the moment kind of thing. I've spent an evening and a morning with them and I already love them. I think I have their personalities figured out too. The two cories seem to be a couple, but the other cory seems to be the third wheel. I assume that he is the smaller male, if one of the couple is also a male. I feel a little bad for the loner, so I was thinking about buying two more.

I have a sponge filtered ten gallon, with three elodea plants, two java ferns, one giant anubias, and five Japanese moss balls. Currently I have four fish including my betta fish.

Do I have any space left for two additional cories? I wouldn't mind leaving the number at three cories for the sake of their health. 

Thanks for your help-

n


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you have room for 2-3 more. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

That's great. I am thinking about capping it off at five cories.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

yup, that's fine. It's the same for me, I have 4 cories now, and 3 seem to be a closr group, but then there's one that seems to go his own way.


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

Maybe it'll end up being one loner anyway, whether I add another cory or not. For now, I'll let them adjust and live and see if I should get another


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I had 6 to start off with and from the time I put them in they would all randomly go off on there own, I didn't like them very much so I gave 3 to my cousin and kept three myself 1 female, 2 male, still they never shoaled then the female sadly passed away and my snail made a meal of her  but now the 2 remaining corys never leave each others side and I love em 

2-3 more in your tank should be fine though


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Mine are always grouped 3 and 1. I have two females and two males (got lucky). One male is almost always by himself. They shoal sometimes, all four, but honestly they spend most of the day going over every inch of the tank looking for food in singles. On rare occasions they'll group mf/mf.

When I had three they grouped 2 and 1 most of the time. It's very strange.


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

Cool! It's really interesting that one ends up being left out. I think mine are starting to keep to a group more than yesterday. I think they're getting used to each others company. 

Thanks for your help! I might add a couple more if the fish do well over the next few weeks.


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm bringing up this topic again, sorry about it.

I have been isolating my betta in his original cup, floating inside the tank during the cories' mealtime. Given than I feed my cories twice a day, he has to be stuck in there for about an ohour each day. Could this potentially be stressful for the little guy? I hate to isolate him, but he's been eating the sinking food, and he's all up in their business. He's aggressive when he eats, to make it worse. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I do it to Tango and he's fine. I guess it's been over a year now that I've done it. An hour seems kinda long though. How much are you feeding the corys? I feed mine one Hikari Sinking Shrimp pellet broken in half, a day. They take about 15 minutes to eat. I think the reason I started breaking up the pellet was that it took them so long to eat a whole one. 

I think if you're going to leave him that long, look into the cup I use. It lets tank water flow through so Tango isn't sitting in his own yuck at all. I don't know if it makes that much of a difference but I don't like to take chances. It's cheap too. 5 bucks! I got it in the store vs online. You can take the middle divider and the floor grate out too. I highly recommend it.

http://www.petco.com/product/7449/Lee-s-Multi-Purpose-3-Way-Breeders.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

After reading that I now feel terrible lol, when I had corys in my female tank the other fish would eat the wafers so I stopped feeding the corys the wafers and just let them eat whatever hit the bottom and the vegetables that i added weekly :s They didn't die by the way, I just gave them to my cousin lol


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

vaygirl, to answer your question, I feed my cories two pellets a day. Each one ends up eating 2/3 of a pellet by the end of the day. Is this too much? Too often? Because they eat it up every time, I have a feeling they need the food, but if I'm wrong, please tell me.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Nah, continue with what you're doing. If it's working and they're healthy I see no reason to change it. Mine must be REALLY fast eaters is all.  When I put their pellets in, they charge the front of the tank and just devour those pellets.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh, I use that breeder trap for my guppies.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have 3 skunk cory's in with my betta. I feed them all at the same time. I feed my betta sinking New Life Spectrum community fish formula pellets. While the betta is taking his food I drop 2 Hikari Sinking Wafers for bottom feeders for my cory's and mystery snail. I have not had a problem with this at all. The betta stays at the top and the cory's and snail feed on seperate wafers. After I'm done feeding the betta he will scavenge the bottom for fallen pellets and does not bother the cory's. Its interesting how the cory's and snail ALWAYS go to seperate wafers.


----------

